# Canned Food



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ooops!! My little darlins' were just at the vet for their yearly physical and they both have put on a pound in just a couple of months. The only thing that I have changed is that I now feed Jett canned and Zoe now gets half canned half kibble. I have always fed them both 1/4 cup kibble in the morning and 1/4 cup kibble in the evening. Now that I've switched to canned, I feed Jett 1/4 cup canned in the morning and 1/4 cup canned in the evening. Zoe has been getting 1/8 cup canned and 1/8 cup kibble both in the morning and evening. My vet says I need to cut back on the canned, but they seem hungry if they don't get the full 1/4 cup amount per serving. How do you guys determine how much to give canned vs. kibble?


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

can u switch back to kibble only? It takes time to find the right one that they like. I went through a ton with Clifford, and he likes Canidae chicken. People tell me they won't starve themselves and will eventually eat, picky or not. Or just cut back on canned and leave kibble down all day.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> can u switch back to kibble only? It takes time to find the right one that they like. I went through a ton with Clifford, and he likes Canidae chicken. People tell me they won't starve themselves and will eventually eat, picky or not. Or just cut back on canned and leave kibble down all day.[/B]


I must not have made myself clear, sorry. They love the canned food. That's not the problem. It is what I need to stick with due to Jett's IBS and that is also why I've switched from kibble to canned. That and also because I am beginning to think it is better for them then kibble due to little to no preservatives. I'm just trying to find out if it is standard, across the board, that you feed LESS canned then kibble. And generally, how much less.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=574973
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I understand, sorry. I think canned food does plump them up faster, not sure why. My vet told me that almost every over weight dog he sees is because of a canned diet. Canidae has no preservatives but natural and does come in canned. Maybe switching cans to a weight management would help. I use feed Clifford canned, but he started plumping up fast, so I quit and went straight back to kibble. In feeding canned alot of people feed by the oz and the weight of their dog. I know there was a thread not to long ago on how much to feed canned. I though believe kibble is better for them, but this is my personal opinion, like yours is on canned. Good Luck, and btw I use to live in Indiana, what town are u in?


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Heres a thread that some spoke about servings 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=33920


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I always thought you were supposed to feed more canned food per serving than kibble because it has so much more water in it. The packing I have read is usually 3/4 to 1 can of wet food vs. 1/2 cup of dry. 

I'm learning new things. 

Leslie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Look at your food bag. It will tell you how many kcal/cup. Your can will tell you how many kcal/can. Now figure out how many calories they were getting and how many they are getting now. Adjust. If they aren't full, add a filler like canned pumpkin (not pie filling, just plain pumpkin) or green beans (fresh or frozen. If you get canned, make sure there is no salt added). 

My chunky eats Canidae Platinum so he can have a normal amount of food and feel full.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok, now I'm really confused. When I do a KCal comparison of the kibble vs. canned, the canned has less KCal per oz. then the dry. So why are they gaining weight on the canned? And they aren't getting as much protein per oz. with the canned. So maybe my math is messed up. Any help would be appreciated.

They are on California Natural Chicken & Rice due to Jett's IBS and he's doing very well on it. Here are the analysis for both:
Canned Kibble
Protein 9% 21%
Fat 7% 11%
Fiber 1.5% 1.5%

1275 KCal/Kg 4092 KCal/Kg
 36 KCal/Oz 511 KCal/Cup

So if my math is correct, when they were getting 1/2 cup of kibble a day it equaled 255.5 KCal a day.
Getting 1/2 cup of canned per day which weighs out to 4 oz. equals 144 KCal a day.
I'm giving Zoe a combination of 1/4 cup kibble and 1/4 cup canned a day and that equals 199 KCal a day.

So they should be losing on the canned not gaining. And I'm thinking no wonder they are hungry. They aren't getting near the protein or fat amount they were with the kibble.

According to the feeding guidelines on the can, you should feed 3/4 to 1 1/4 cans per 15 lbs. of body weight per day. Jett is now 6 lbs. so according to this, he should be getting a little less then a half can per day. He doesn't get nearly that much. Zoe has gone from 10 lbs. to 12 lbs. so she should be getting a little more then half a can per day. She's not getting nearly that much either. Of course I'm giving her a combo of kibble and canned. I'd say we go through a can every 2 days.

I'M SO CONFUSED!!!! :huh:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Crystal I feed mostly canned to the boys too. Scooby has the Canidae Platinum mostly but at night I do mix in a little Castor & Pollux Nutramix and his weight has stayed at 10.7lb for some time.
Koko has the Canidae for all age groups both canned and kibble he weighs 5.7lbs and has now for over a year, Scooby also eats some of the kibble.
I would say it all depends too on what treats you are giving, the only treats the boys get are home made chicken strips, two small ones each per day, Castor & Pollux chicken cookies, 1 each per day and half a Science Diet chicken and vegetable jerky each per day.
Because they like their treats at certain times I adjust their food so that they are not over eating.
They eat just under a quarter cup of canned per feed, free feed on kibble, they don't really eat a lot of that, just nibble on them when they want. 
I think if you balance out their meals and their treats their weight should remain the same.
Also it depends on their activity level too. Koko is an active little boy who loves to play most of the time with his toys and race around a lot where Scooby will sleep all day if we let him so his intake needs to be according to his activity level.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Crystal I feed mostly canned to the boys too. Scooby has the Canidae Platinum mostly but at night I do mix in a little Castor & Pollux Nutramix and his weight has stayed at 10.7lb for some time.
> Koko has the Canidae for all age groups both canned and kibble he weighs 5.7lbs and has now for over a year, Scooby also eats some of the kibble.
> I would say it all depends too on what treats you are giving, the only treats the boys get are home made chicken strips, two small ones each per day, Castor & Pollux chicken cookies, 1 each per day and half a Science Diet chicken and vegetable jerky each per day.
> Because they like their treats at certain times I adjust their food so that they are not over eating.
> ...


Hiya Janet! I haven't changed their treat allotment at all. In fact, it may be less. I just don't give Jett much anything different then his food because of his tummy. Zoe isn't nearly as active as Jett, so that is why she gets the same amount he does even though she's twice his size. My two should ideally be the weight that your two are. So how much canned a day do you give Scooby and Koko?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=575264
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, when I open a can I tip the entire contents out on a board and cut it into 5 rounds if you get what I mean, then one round per dog is a day's canned for each, so really they don't eat a huge amount but then they do have their treats and kibble to make up for the daily food.
I always think if they are still hungry they will eat more kibble to fill up, but neither of the boys are really huge eaters, they seem to eat only what they need and they are never really pestering for food so they are not going hungry.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1/2 cup of food is only 4 oz? What portion of a can are you feeding? How many oz in a can? 




> Ok, now I'm really confused. When I do a KCal comparison of the kibble vs. canned, the canned has less KCal per oz. then the dry. So why are they gaining weight on the canned? And they aren't getting as much protein per oz. with the canned. So maybe my math is messed up. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> They are on California Natural Chicken & Rice due to Jett's IBS and he's doing very well on it. Here are the analysis for both:
> Canned Kibble
> ...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

No...I messed up. 1/4 cup of canned is 4 oz. So if Jett gets 1/2 cup (8 oz) a day then that would be 288 KCal. vs. 255.5 KCal for the kibble. I'm a little leary of adding pumpking or green beans into his diet with his IBS. He is doing so much better now that I have him only on the canned. Before when I had him on kibble, along with the Probiotics, he was fine until he got into something outside like rabbit droppings and then BOOM, he was sick again. Now that he is on the canned along with the Probiotics he hasn't had any problems, even eating things outside he shouldn't. So guess I'll try to add something to his daily intake so he feels more full.

The Net Wt. on the can is 13.2 oz.



> 1/2 cup of food is only 4 oz? What portion of a can are you feeding? How many oz in a can?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Both green beans and pumpkin are fibrous fillers. Most dogs with sensitive stomachs do better with more fiber in their diet. Try a little bit and see how he does.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have your solution, I have a tread mill for sale. lol.........sorry couldn't resist. I do know of people who do put their dogs on the tread mill though. Here is a clip:
dog on tread mill

sorry thought it was funny.

One more:
maltese on treadmill


----------

